# Uber Launches Rider Verification Program



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

[HEADING=2]Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
By ROBERT CHANNICK
CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
APR 09, 2021 AT 9:56 AM







Lenny Sanchez of the Independent Drivers Guild speaks during a candlelight vigil for slain ride-share driver Javier Ramos on March 26, 2021. (Chris Sweda / Chicago Tribune)

With carjacking incidents involving ride-share drivers on the rise in Chicago and other markets, Uber is rolling out a nationwide verification program for riders using payment methods such as prepaid debit cards, gift cards or Venmo.

Beginning Friday, riders who set up an account with an anonymous form of payment will need to upload a drivers license, state ID, or passport before booking a ride. Uber is the first ride-sharing company to require such passenger verification.

The process also applies to the Uber Eats food delivery service.

"We think this adds an additional layer of identity verification," said Sachin Kansal, vice president of product management at Uber. "For criminals who intend harm, this is going to be a huge deterrent for them as they would not want to go through that identity verification process."
Carjacking has surged during the pandemic, and ride-share drivers have not been immune.

In 2020, there were 1,415 carjackings in Chicago, a 135% year-over-year increase and the highest total since 2001, according to a Tribune review of police information. The pace is accelerating this year, with 370 carjackings in Chicago through mid-March.

There have been nearly 40 carjackings of Chicago ride-share drivers since October, according to an informal survey conducted by the Chicago branch of the Independent Drivers Guild, which has lobbied for increased verification of riders. Concerns increased after Uber driver Javier Ramos was shot and killed by a passenger during a March 23 carjacking in Chicago.

Kansal said Uber implemented the rider verification program in part based on feedback from drivers.

"We absolutely think having to verify an account will deter criminals from using the application the way they have been," said Lenny Sanchez, 42, a ride-share driver and union organizer.

While the percentage of riders using anonymous payment methods is not very large, Uber has identified a correlation between anonymous payments and criminals "intending harm towards drivers," Kansal said.

Several years ago, Uber implemented a social media verification, requiring users to enter their Facebook account information for certain kinds of anonymous payments, Kansal said. The new identification requirement will provide better verification and an "additional layer of safety" for drivers, he said.

Ride-share companies share information with each other regarding drivers flagged for criminal behavior, Kansal said. But privacy concerns prevent sharing information about problematic passengers, he said.

Billy Kewell, a former Chicago-based Secret Service agent who leads the law enforcement outreach team at Uber, said the ride-share services work directly with law enforcement to report and apprehend criminal passengers, including carjackers.

"In the first few months of 2021, when these carjackings have increased, we've been collaborating with the Chicago Police Department on a pretty consistent basis," Kewell said.

Ride-share drivers have faced a difficult road during the COVID-19 pandemic, with stay-at-home orders reducing demand and health concerns about the inherent lack of social distancing in their mobile workspace.

Sanchez, who has been an Uber and Lyft driver for six years, says he hasn't picked up a passenger since the pandemic hit in March 2020.

There were 75,000 ride-share drivers registered to work in Chicago as of last summer, according to Isaac Reichman, a spokesman for the city's Department of Business Affairs.

On Wednesday, Uber announced a $250 million incentive package to meet the rising demand for drivers in Chicago, temporarily boosting the hourly rate for drivers working at least 20 hours a week by nearly $5 to more than $33 per hour.

Uber is hoping the new passenger verification requirement will provide another incentive to get its drivers back on the road.

"Our goal here is driver safety and giving drivers peace of mind," Kansal said.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/busi...0210409-atwhrtjcurgahi4oqwiwqxgm6u-story.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> Uber is hoping the new passenger verification requirement will provide another incentive to get its drivers back on the road.


yeah, no. Drivers had/have no idea how pax 'pay' so this change won't change that at all.

And it seems to be only new accounts. Animals already left the barn.

Higher pay is an incentive.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well its a start. Now they need to do something about all those "cute" pax nicknames on their user accounts. Real name or you can't book a ride. Nothing like a little high profile shame to kick start Uber to make an attempt in the right direction.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a


Lissetti said:


> need to do something about all those "cute" pax nicknames on their user account


amen. Pax name much match credit card. Oh, well or the other payment methods (I guess).

I guess a gift card would be a problem, so some kind of ID. Solves that issue.

Now if Lyft did this too. <sigh>


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> a
> 
> amen. Pax name much match credit card. Oh, well or the other payment methods (I guess).
> 
> ...


I think Lyft will have to. Otherwise all the jackers will just move over to their platform. Likewise the food delivery apps. No name? No food or ride.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

"Billy Kewell, a former Chicago-based Secret Service agent who leads the law enforcement outreach team at Uber, said the ride-share services work directly with law enforcement to report and apprehend criminal passengers, including carjackers.”

I would like to know when Uber decided to start cooperating with law enforcement. They've always been notoriously tight-lipped when it comes to handing over information on drivers and pax.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> riders who set up an account with an anonymous form of payment will need to upload a drivers license, state ID, or passport before booking a ride.


Wow, how racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> Secret Service agent who leads the law enforcement outreach team at Uber,


huh, another high paid VP at Uber with the drivers not seeing any impact of what that position does or if it ever benefits us.

Kinda like hiring a ex uber critic to assist with driver relations. Really, show me.

Layoffs hit the wrong end of Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

About ****ing time


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> a
> 
> amen. Pax name much match credit card. Oh, well or the other payment methods (I guess).
> 
> ...


It's best for the Lyft community if psychopaths can ride anonymously.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

It’s useless at some point, most of those ppl getting carjacked in chiraq drive by the south side which is sort of trashy. That say it won’t change anything ppl got their phone stolen Uber on let’s have some Prius time.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> "Billy Kewell, a former Chicago-based Secret Service agent who leads the law enforcement outreach team at Uber, said the ride-share services work directly with law enforcement to report and apprehend criminal passengers, including carjackers."


I wonder how many of those "_criminal passengers including carjackers_" still get a free ride for filing a false report on the driver, after they commit their crime/carjacking?! &#129300; &#129325;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Well its a start. Now they need to do something about all those "cute" pax nicknames on their user accounts. Real name or you can't book a ride. Nothing like a little high profile shame to kick start Uber to make an attempt in the right direction.


They see how little the D.C. police chief values Uber Drivers Lives.

Dara should offer him a job . . .


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...


I just t think it is a little strange that you need a picture ID to take an uber but not to vote for President


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> I just t think it is a little strange that you need a picture ID to take an uber but not to vote for President


This Uber program is clearly designed for racial discrimination.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well its a start. Now they need to do something about all those "cute" pax nicknames on their user accounts. Real name or you can't book a ride. Nothing like a little high profile shame to kick start Uber to make an attempt in the right direction.


I wish I could see pax names on Uber. On Lyft, I reject anyone with a stupid name. I've seen names like "The One, Omega, Cinnamon Buttercup, Butterfingers, SupremeSlayer, Tomato," and God knows what else. I always decline. If you can't have the decency to give me your name when you have mine, I don't want your ass in my car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I wish I could see pax names on Uber. On Lyft, I reject anyone with a stupid name. I've seen names like "The One, Omega, Cinnamon Buttercup, Butterfingers, SupremeSlayer, Tomato," and God knows what else. I always decline. If you can't have the decency to give me your name when you have mine, I don't want your ass in my car.


Oh you can't see pax names on Uber anymore? Last I remember the public was screaming, "Say my name!" over Sami's Law. So that's done and over with?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Oh you can't see pax names on Uber anymore? Last I remember the public was screaming, "Say my name!" over Sami's Law. So that's done and over with?


With Uber, I can see the name only after I accept the trip, whereas with Lyft, I see it included with the ping.

At least I am pretty sure that's how it is.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> With Uber, I can see the name only after I accept the trip, whereas with Lyft, I see it included with the ping.
> 
> At least I am pretty sure that's how it is.


That's how it is for me as well.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Uber: We still pay you shit wages, but now you’re slightly less likely to die.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter (Sep 8, 2020)

I think it's a move in right direction and hope the ones posting that the new ruler is racism are just being sarcastic since clearly there should be an identification trail for law enforcement when things go wrong nothing racist about making criminals easier to get caught

I think it should go a couple of steps further that in any time a rider commits a crime on drivers that UBER MUST cooperate with law enforcement to fullest and provide info to drivers so they that could press charges against both criminally and CIVIL


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...


How does anonymous pay work?
What about 75,000 U/L drivers in the Chicago area?

Wonder what it will be when Uber continues with it's recruitment program to get more drivers on the road in the Los Angeles area? The more drivers, the less complaints about fares. The Uber plan is working.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> While the percentage of riders using anonymous payment methods is not very large, Uber has identified a correlation between anonymous payments and criminals "intending harm towards drivers," Kansal said.


Duh!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> How does anonymous pay work


1. Uber/Lyft gift card paid in cash.

2. Burner phone number.

3. Disposable gmail account.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This Uber program is clearly designed for racial discrimination.


Another way to look at it.....voting rules are lagging behind even the notoriously poorly run rideshare companies.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> With Uber, I can see the name only after I accept the trip, whereas with Lyft, I see it included with the ping.
> 
> At least I am pretty sure that's how it is.


They are just inviting me to cancel even more.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

No one has ever used a fake ID. 

Unless U/L actually validate the license with the state and correlate it to the person submitting it, it is just more paper BS.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

excel2345 said:


> I just t think it is a little strange that you need a picture ID to take an uber but not to vote for President


I think it a little strange that you need an ID to vote but you don't to get a RS ride.....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Duh....boober is dumb


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok everyone. Are we taking bets on just how long until this program gets discontinued and quietly swept under the rug? I say quietly because even for Uber's spin doctors it would quite the feat to roll this one back publicly...

" Here at Uber we greatly value the safety of our driver partners. Unfortunately, after requiring riders to verify their identities, we noticed an increased decline in ride requests. We are now allowing psychopaths, murderers and carjackers anonymous access to the platform once again. While we understand this might be upsetting, here at Uber our bottom line is our utmost priority."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Ok everyone. Are we taking bets on just how long until this program gets discontinued and quietly swept under the rug? I say quietly because even for Uber's spin doctors it would quite the feat to roll this one back publicly...
> 
> " Here at Uber we greatly value the safety of our driver partners. Unfortunately, after requiring riders to verify their identities, we noticed an increased decline in ride requests. We are now allowing psychopaths, murderers and carjackers anonymous access to the platform once again. While we understand this might be upsetting, here at Uber our bottom line is our utmost priority."


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MHR said:


> Concerns increased after Uber driver Javier Ramos was *shot and **killed* by a passenger during a March 23 carjacking in Chicago.


Someone always has to Die before change happens.

Now lets see the case name / number for the Wrongful Death uber is trying to defend.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> This Uber program is clearly designed for racial discrimination.


I'm waiting for the uproar from the media. It's coming.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...


are you telling me that Über and Lyft haven't been verifying rider accounts since day 1?!? So drivers have randos in their car who are also randos to Über and Lyft??


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

why did it take the genius staff at Über and Lyft so long to figure out that some riders are criminals out to harm drivers?? Didn’t Über and Lyft promise to look out for their drivers as much as possible??


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I wish I could see pax names on Uber. On Lyft, I reject anyone with a stupid name. I've seen names like "The One, Omega, Cinnamon Buttercup, Butterfingers, SupremeSlayer, Tomato," and God knows what else. I always decline. If you can't have the decency to give me your name when you have mine, I don't want your ass in my car.


*** SupremeSlayer, it is Butterfingers i would truly worry about:big grin::big grin:, no one want to kill a broke ass man, but butterfingers would leave you pondering what is missing



MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...





MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...


You have to uses criminals to stop criminals, this is where Uber come in


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

MHR said:


> [HEADING=2]
> Uber launching rider verification program to curb ride-share carjacking surge in Chicago and nationwide​[/HEADING]
> By ROBERT CHANNICK
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> ...


This sounds more like Uber getting scammed by pax, than uber protection for the Drivers, Uber doesnt like Pax outsmarting them the same way they outsmart us at the payout


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*UBER SUPPORT TO PAX: WE ASK THAT YOU UPLOAD A PICTURE OF YOUR ID SO WE MAY VERIFY YOUR IDENTIFICATION

PAX: OK HERE YOU GO










 ✅ THANK YOU, PLEASE PROCEED*


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> why did it take the genius staff at Über and Lyft so long to figure out that some riders are criminals out to harm drivers?? Didn't Über and Lyft promise to look out for their drivers as much as possible??


Because Uber turn some of their drivers into criminals, so they cant rat out other criminals, packages deliveries and not knowing how much coke is in the package is high risk taking, or driving the dealer to sell his crack is also risks taking, in-case a deal goes wrong while you waiting for your pax


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Too late.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

UBER the master of making announcements that appear to help.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wow, how racist!!! :biggrin:


RideShare should have provide riders' payment method long time ago so the IC has/have the ability to be alarmed or be alerted. 
W/O any way to screen out potentially bad riders, driving ants have no clues who they are dealing with other than treating every rider as would-be criminal.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

producemanjames said:


> Uber: We still pay you shit wages, but now you're slightly less likely to die.


Dara should really consider offering death benefits like life insurance and funeral insurance in Chicago. These benefits would be really helpful in the windy city.


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

theyll verify fake i.d.s like they verify fake inspection and insurance forms drivers upload to auto approving negligent autobots, *they wont*.

Ill bet 5 minutes in photoshop or some free app that replaces a face on a boilerplate state i.d. will pass ubers rider "verification"

the hundreds of drivers murdered and the thousands of drivers raped/robbed will now sleep better afte uber shows how much they really care with this gesture of less "friction"

they wont "verify" anyththing soon as half the third shift bookings go down since all the prsotitutes and drug runners will need to "verify" lol

id assume half of night shift are riders banned numerous times using burner accounts lol this should get interesting

cant wait till the 1st lawsuit by a driver attacked by a "verified" rider with a fake account now theres a papertrail to ubers negligence the guns & murders get investigated








which human "approved" this?
$$$$$$$$
greatest ponzi of all time madoff shaking his head in his coffin


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

MHR said:


> I would like to know when Uber decided to start cooperating with law enforcement. They've always been notoriously tight-lipped when it comes to handing over information on drivers and pax.


Since a month or two ago in their paying of damages for lagging in handing over information as well as recently being sued for the death of the tased driver.


----------

